# First exam 2day



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Panic attack time. I hate uni, i hate exams, i hate studying and i hate everything in between!!!!!!! My anal sphincter is pulsating at the thought of this exam, and my heart seems to be trying to smash a hole in my chest in order to escape so it doesnt have to be in the exam with me. Bad times, SEVERELY bad times


----------

